# How often should I re-color my hair?



## InspiredBlue (Sep 1, 2009)

I colored (lightened) my hair at home, for the first time in my life, about 20 days ago. I'm now wondering how often I should/could redo this?

My natural color has become more of a dark blonde over the years, and I have been indoors all summer and gotten none of the natural highlights I usually get. So I got Schwarzkopf Brilliance Intensive Color Creme in Scandinavian Blonde, colored my hair, and I am very pleased with the result. But when do I do it the next time?

I've heard every 6 weeks? Will I fry my hair if I do it every 4 weeks? The color is quite cheap, so I'd rather do it more often than have roots.

I'm a complete n00b with this stuff, so I'd appreciate some advice.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 1, 2009)

i was told to do my retouch ever two months


----------



## breezybabe89 (Sep 1, 2009)

I color my hair every 6 weeks and no sooner.


----------



## User38 (Sep 1, 2009)

I color my hair every 3 to 4 weeks because of regrowth and gray hair..eek!  I only do the roots at that time, and then every two months I start at the roots for 20 mins., and then I run the color all the way through to the ends for about 10 minutes. That's all folks.. it comes out great, especially after I deep condition it (which I do 1x week).


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 1, 2009)

Check the box of the hair dye that you are using, it usually gives a recommended time scale depending on the permanance of the dye. I dye ever 4-5 weeks, usually only when my roots are really noticable. HTH!


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 2, 2009)

about once a month. whenever my roots annoye me.


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 2, 2009)

i believe they say every 4 - 6 weeks is fine..  i know personally my roots show around 4 weeks but it doesn't bother me so i let it go 6 - 8 weeks. but if the growth bothers you (mine is not noticable as my natural hair color is rather light), than i would say once a month is good.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to wait 4 weeks then.


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 2, 2009)

follow the directions on the box, most recommend roots only than if you want to freshen up the rest to pull it through over the last ten min or so.


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 4, 2009)

i would not recommend henna as this poster is already coloring her hair blonde..


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 6, 2009)

I color my roots everytime it starts to look noticeable! When I dye platinum blonde its 4-5 weeks... When I dye it darker than my roots, like a medium/dark blonde I wait a little longer. But it's up to you, and the color you choose...


----------



## ny love (Sep 25, 2009)

I think that every 4-5 weeks is OK.


----------



## User38 (Sep 25, 2009)

root re-touch is so personal... I like to re-touch every 3-4 weeks... when my hair was darker the roots look too light and although it sounds funny looked like a weird light halo around my head.  With lighter hair you can wear darker roots for a few months!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_root re-touch is so personal... I like to re-touch every 3-4 weeks... when my hair was darker the roots look too light and although it sounds funny looked like a weird light halo around my head.  With lighter hair you can wear darker roots for a few months!_

 
Yeah, natural darker blond roots look pretty ok on lighter blond colored hair. Now when my roots are about 1 cm, they sort of give depth to my hair, or can even be mistaken for shadows.

Do you have any recs for how I can color my roots on the back of my head? Or do I have to teach my boyfriend to do it?


----------

